

When will we have LINQ in Java? - rohshall
http://java.dzone.com/articles/when-will-we-have-linq-java

======
rbanffy
Sincerely? I hope never. And I don't even like Java very much.

For Microsoft, who makes a lot of money selling a relational database server,
marrying their flagship language with SQL makes sense, but I doubt it benefits
anyone else.

Not even the developers who use it.

I can easily imagine all the programs that now rely on a relational database
(or something hammered into a relational model) when any number of other data
storage strategies would be a better fit. When all you know is a hammer,
everything looks like a nail.

~~~
rohshall
LINQ is a query/update language for data structures. The beauty of it is that
it can be used to read/update/modify vectors, lists, maps, etc. So, you just
have one API to learn. And this API is easy to learn because it is modeled on
SQL.

~~~
rbanffy
> because it is modeled on SQL

And that's the problem - you have a very Java-like syntax for the rest of C#
with intrusions of SQL-like syntax. I'm not sure it's a good idea.

A solution more like the comprehensions you find in functional languages would
probably be neater and more flexible.

~~~
rohshall
Adding a Haskell-like list comprehension (or Python-like) is not Java-ish
anyway. You anyway need to add new syntax and since SQL is already known to
most developers, I think it will be easy to learn for the most.

